# 2007 Demo 7 or SX Trail??



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

Okay, let the speculation begin. We don't even know how these bikes will be spec'd but people are already questioning the potential overlap. In a couple of months there will be a hundred questions on which bike to buy.

So, let's get the discussion going. Should Joe Blow buy the SX Trail (assuming '07 is like '06) or the Demo 7 (assuming it will be like the pics on NSMB)? If you have any more current info on these two, let's hear it.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

I would think that one must ask what kind of riding am I doing?

All around bike that can do it all....climb, jump and desend with ease (non lift)
then I would take the SX as long as I put it on a diet and got her down to 36lbs.

Assuming that the demo 7 would have a choice of a triple or single crown fork?
Single crown....I am thinking the demo 7 will weigh in around 40 lbs, with a diet maybe down to 36...same as an SX, this would be a tough decision. What kind of rear shock? Will it have pro-pedal, will you be able to climb it if need be? 
If it has a triple....this would be a light weight downhill bike, which would rock as just that. If this would be an all around bike....dunno, how strong are you to climb hills with it/would you want to?
Bottom line is what are you doing with the bike?
If you are downhilling...then Demo
If you are freeriding....SX

I find the SX to be a great all around bike that I ride 3-4 times a week..up AND down 
It's fast, nible, stable and solid
Tho when it comes to rough, rock gardens, highspeed stutter bumps the single crown 66 can only handle so much, then I take my bighit.
but if you are on a fast, rolly dirt single track with 5-10 foot drops on it....SX fo SURE
my vote.....GIT BOTH!

Here is mine...


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

snow-man said:


> I would think that one must ask what kind of riding am I doing?
> 
> All around bike that can do it all....climb, jump and desend with ease (non lift)
> then I would take the SX as long as I put it on a diet and got her down to 36lbs.
> ...


"Snow man Biatch" lol...

So is that the stock Trail 1?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I would go for the SXT. Why get a low travel freeride bike that's not nimble? KISS, the golden rule. No need for the extra junk in the trunk on the Demo for freeride IMO.


----------



## MTBFreerideCT (Jan 13, 2004)

Stock SX trail II is about 36 pounds, a large too!!! 
Me and my friend got bikes at the same time.. him an Enduro expert (32 pounds) and my sx trail II at 36 pounds.
I would say the demo 7 is definitely going to be built a little stronger, more like an 8, apparently it only saves about a pound off the frame. Now if it has 1.5" steerer the single crown will help. I would say there will be a 5-6 pound difference.. but it all depends how theyre speced.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

the demo 7 may have a lower BB height....but otherwise it seems like they will almost overlap completely...im sure specialized will surprise everyone. get either, get both, RIDE


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

the DEMO7 will most likly be replacing the SX Trail...


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

BJ- said:


> the DEMO7 will most likly be replacing the SX Trail...


The sx trail will still be here next year in the same fashion. The other enduro's get a makeover.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

mtb_biker said:


> The sx trail will still be here next year in the same fashion. The other enduro's get a makeover.


my bad, ill finish my sentences.

the DEMO7 will most likly be replacing the SX Trail as there primary Freeride bike, with the SX trail being there Freeride/All Mountain bike.

there both very different. i dont see a cross over happening.


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

BJ- said:


> my bad, ill finish my sentences.
> 
> the DEMO7 will most likly be replacing the SX Trail as there primary Freeride bike, with the SX trail being there Freeride/All Mountain bike.
> 
> there both very different. i dont see a cross over happening.


BJ, how do you see them being _very_ different?

My guess is that the Demo will have slightly more travel, a little lower and laid back, and a little heavier. To me it's their light DH bike, not freeride - think Sea Otter, Courgar Mtn, Fontana.

I also don't think it will be 5-6 lbs heavier. The new Demos look much lighter and that is one of the big S's goals.

Of course, I also never thought S would make their own forks again, so who knows.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

My SXT 1 weighed 40.3lbs when I picked her up from the LBS, Medium
I ditched the single ring up front and the chain guide : (
FOR a double ring HONE crankset/BB, added a front derailuer/shifter to make it an all around freeride bike for everyday riding (climbing), it does just that right now and I absolutly love it.
Weight now is 36.6lbs, not bad for it's ability

OH couple of things
LOOSE THE AVID juicy 5's...they are worthless and cheap!
Also the stock chunder tires....ROCK, best tire I have ever riddin!
BUT they weigh 2lbs EACH...yes 2 POUNDS EACH
loose ''em for everyday trail riding, throw them back on for more serious situations
The stock Truvativ crap ways a TON, I took out that BB and I swear it was WAY overbuilt and just straight up overkill, loose it!
Next I'm replacing the cassette for an XT, 
Basically loose anything by Truvativ....it weighs WAY to much for a trail bike components....lost the stem for a Thompson


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

This is a good debate as I am looking at both of them for later this year. I need something to replace my Dirtbag as I want to get a rideable bike with a single crown. One of the guys at my shop has a custom SXT that is the exact build I want. But the D7 is nice (own a D-9) too. I think the SXT will be a bit lighter of a frame. Plan to build with my own parts...


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Demo 7 looks better I think. The SX Trail may be a lighter bike. Otherwise, the bikes will be roughly spec'ed the same. In the end, test ride both and go with the one that rides better.


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

I say get the demo 7. I would if I were to choose between the two.


----------



## likestocrash (May 29, 2004)

snow-man said:


> My SXT 1 weighed 40.3lbs when I picked her up from the LBS, Medium
> I ditched the single ring up front and the chain guide : (
> FOR a double ring HONE crankset/BB, added a front derailuer/shifter to make it an all around freeride bike for everyday riding (climbing), it does just that right now and I absolutly love it.
> Weight now is 36.6lbs, not bad for it's ability
> ...


Yeah, I didn't even mess with the J-5's, went strait for the Hayes. The chain guide was piss poor, so I got a System 3...custom fit and sweet. And yes the Chunders are a great stock tire. I had a RaceFace stem, and post laying around so I threw those on as well with a Berserker saddle. The bike is perfect.:thumbsup:


----------



## ILFREERIDER (Feb 25, 2004)

the demo 7 is a much burlier looking ride than sx trail. it has the exact same frame as the demo 8 with only minor geo changes . if u r serious about freeriding ,go demo ,if not ,sxt for sure .

one small thing about the 7 , u have to live with the paint job if u choose it


----------



## GreenJeans (Dec 22, 2004)

*Do you mean the Argyle or the Green?*

NSMB said the Argyle will not be there. I can live with the green but not that Argyle plaid stuff.


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

GreenJeans said:


> NSMB said the Argyle will not be there.


I read that as well and I hope it's true. I couldn't force myself to buy either one of those no matter how good the bike was. The good news is that it makes the SXT/Demo7 question much easier.

This falls into the "what were they thinking" category. Reminds me of the hideous purple and orange aggressive hardtails of a few years ago.

I did like the black/orange splash job on the D8 on NSMB. Wonder if that one makes it to production


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

I kinda dig the paint jobs :thumbsup: I totally dig the argyle!
hhhmmm
I like the demo 7, no doubt about that
I am not diggin the look of the bottom tube, round, curvey...kinda reminds me of something you'd find in Walmart.
The 7 does not look like a good bike to climb tho....I bet it weighs around 42 lbs
Looks fun to down tho.... but still not an everyday ride
I also like the color choice of the SXT's too....
I can't beleive they are keeping the Bighits around....why?
Way to much overlapping going on w/Specialized

My choice (still)
Get both
Demo 8 and SXT


----------



## Shepherd Wong (Apr 24, 2005)

The 7 would look okay if it weren't for that dog-gone gray!
:madman:


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

i want to sell my IH sunday for 1 of those demo 7s they look veryyyyyyy nice, the paint is ok but hell you dont have to look at it when riding it


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Heres other pic's of the '07 SX/ Frame, Demo, and Bighit. The SX Frame looks like a berrecloth replica, sweet.

Demo 8-









bigger picture https://img104.imageshack.us/my.php?image=demo8ki2.jpg

SX Trail-









bigger picture https://www.sicklines.com/news-images/sxtrailing9.jpg

SX Trail Frame-









BigHit 3-









bigger picture https://www.sicklines.com/news-images/bighitiiiqq4.jpg


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Proprietary rear shocks*



ebfreerider510 said:


> the demo 7 may have a lower BB height....but otherwise it seems like they will almost overlap completely...im sure specialized will surprise everyone. get either, get both, RIDE


The only reason "I" wouldn't get the SX is that you are limited in rear shock choices. There is limited room in the Enduro/SX frame design. This new Demo and new Enduro design seems to have addressed this. I'll bet the SX and Demo 7 will be pretty close in weight. I'd go with the 7 because you'll be able to experiment with rear shock choice.

For those with no interest in the ability to use different rear shocks, this will be a non-issue. Many people who buy bigger hit bikes like these, however, want that flexibility.


----------



## razkal (Jun 2, 2006)

Specialized 2007 Demo 7 prices
July 28th, 2006

Pricing on the new Specialized Demo 7's. These are msrp so it may be lower depending on your shop.
Demo 7 II is $4400
Demo 7 I is $3300
Demo 7 frame for around $2000.

Demo 7 II

* coil sprung fork
* DHX 5.0 rear shock
* juicy 7 brakes
* x9(or x0?) drive train.

Demo 7 I

* air sprung fork
* DHX 4.0 rear shock
* juicy 5 brakes
* x7 drive train

source : http://www.sicklines.com/


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

GreenJeans said:


> NSMB said the Argyle will not be there. I can live with the green but not that Argyle plaid stuff.


they lied, the argyle will be there on the Demo 7 II


----------



## ruckus222 (May 29, 2006)

don't know if this will change anybodys thoughts but I was told that the 7 is going to have a 1.5 inch steer tube to add to stiffness, this is coming from a very reliable source.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

https://www.sicklines.com/news-images/demo7iqv6.jpg looks like a 1.5" to me


----------



## Purple Liquid (Dec 6, 2005)

here's my 2 cents:

-if you want to go up and down, SXT

- if you want to go mostly down, with some freeriding in there, Demo 7.


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

yep the 7 will have a 1.5 headtube


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yep all of the colors in the recent photos are the final production colors. Just saw the 2007 dealer kit at the shop today. I personally like all of the colors and changes. I am getting an EP deal on a SX Trail frame, but I may get an 06' if they have it simply due to the facti I will get immediately. Plus there is no change. I love the baby blue, but don't want to wait until January to get a frame.


----------



## harm0n20 (Jul 29, 2006)

yeah i just saw the specialized 07 catalog and lemme tell you, the new demo 7's look badass! the new paint jobs on their bikes are really cool. the demo 7 comes stock with the new rock shox totem fork which i think looks really sweet, and fox dhx coil shocks in the rear. the demo 7 II has avid juicy 7's and the demo 7 I has juicy 5's. and i believe both bikes had mainly sram x9 and x0 components. these bikes are really sweet looking and i really really want one. the II is gonna cost about $4200 probably and the I was about $3200 i think. this is what my local specialized dealer told me they would most likely be selling them for at their shop.

may i also point out the new sx tral III is looking incredibly badass as well. the rust paint job is real cool. sorry no pictures though...


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

i cant tell if i like it or not


----------



## Sethimus (Apr 3, 2006)

Demo-9 said:


> Yep all of the colors in the recent photos are the final production colors. Just saw the 2007 dealer kit at the shop today. I personally like all of the colors and changes. I am getting an EP deal on a SX Trail frame, but I may get an 06' if they have it simply due to the facti I will get immediately. Plus there is no change. I love the baby blue, but don't want to wait until January to get a frame.


the blue one is avaiable in germany, ask your local dealer...


----------

